# Spinning Reel decision?



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade to a nicer spinning combo to get with my birthday money and was wondering what my best bet would be for around $40-$60 
Some have mentioned the Abu Garcia Cardinal, and I have been thinking about a Pflueger Asaro. They both seem really good, any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

Also, as far as the rod goes, I'll probably end up getting another Shakespeare uglystick unless someone knows of something better!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont know if you remember but I got a Diawa Exceler and it has been superb! It was 60 I think and it has a nice drag system. Check it out if you get a chance.....


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

JAT- 
Quantum Optix 5'6'' light action combo. This is by far the most comfortable and fishable spinning combo I own, (and I own a few :wink

You can see Jitterbug has the same setup here down on the pic with the big smallie lying on the rocks next to his rod.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6979&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I picked mine up at FishTech for around 40 bucks I think. I have since upgraded the reel to a Quantum Incyte (50 bucks at S.W.) and have the optix reel on another rod, long story. I really enjoy both reels and think I will pick up another optix rod.

Here's a site with info...
http://www.fishfreakonline.com/quopspco.html


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to preface this with a disclaimer that I know pretty much nothing but after running all around Provo asking just around at just about every fishing counter I decided to go with the Pflueger Asaro. Most people thought it was a great reel and recommended it over 60 and 70 dollar reels. From what I could tell it seemed very light and smooth.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

marksman said:


> I'm going to preface this with a disclaimer that I know pretty much nothing but after running all around Provo asking just around at just about every fishing counter I decided to go with the Pflueger Asaro. Most people thought it was a great reel and recommended it over 60 and 70 dollar reels. From what I could tell it seemed very light and smooth.


Where did you get it at and what did you pay for it? I saw it at Sportsmans and Cabelas and it looked like it was about the same price at both places.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought it at Sportsmans it was 49 dollars which is the same as Cabelas and it was closer for me.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I went and looked at a few of them today at SW during my lunch break, they were really nice and very smooth. It had 10 ball bearings and it was even my favorite color....like that really matters. So, I have limited down my reel options, now for the rod...I could not decide what to get. A guy that worked there was really helpful in explaining all the different rods and what they are best for, but I haven't really narrowed anything down yet. I don't want to spend a whole lot, maybe $50 for a reel and hopefully not more than $50 for a rod.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Be sure to look at the Daiwa Exceller. They are really smooth. Used to buy Shimano Saharas and Symetres but not anymore.

HockeyMan


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a big fan of the quantum. I think for the price you can't beat it. I have ended up passing mine on or giving them away and haven't had to replace them because of any kind of malfunction.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Shimano Sahara, Ugly stik Lite. 
I bought the sahara and it will last forever very smooth and not super fancy just a great reel. They are on sale right now too! Just go to cabelas tell them what your looking for and you will get some nice equipment.
The ugly lite is more sensitive but still bulletproof so i like it better then the plan ugly stik.
Another reel you might want to put into consideration is the shakespeare dimension its 40 bucks and almost an exact copy of the plufeger presidental.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

in my opinion, I spend 100 to 200 on a reel. drag being the most important. then buy a cheap rod. nothing sucks worse than breaking a 100+ dollar rod. I love my uglystiks for downrigging, but i can cast a whole lot farther with a stiffer rod tip. I pick up rods for under 30.00 bucks. one more thing, I hate the ceramic guide's on most poles. they crack and fray your line. I always buy poles with stainless steel guides.


----------

